# Home made scent killer



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*diy scent killer*

I think I will give this a try.


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ive had success with it.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

*Tried it - recommend you test it.*

I've tried this and I know a lot of people who swear by it.

I recommend you test it out. Take a sweaty t-shirt with stinky arm pits, spray a commercial scent-killer on one arm pit and the home-brew on the other arm pit. Let sit. You decide.

I use commercial products. 

good luck, dv


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

or... you could buy some trophy blend and save some hassle.


----------



## Phil Rivera (Nov 19, 2008)

*homebrew*

I have used this recipe for the past 2 years with good sucess. It figures out about 50 cents a quart


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I have made my owe for the past five years and it works great. I don't know if it was here on AT but I had read a thread about you could buy some type of stuff that had sliver in it and make your own XP sliver. Does anyone have info on this ?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I like adding some peroxide in my was cycle with unscented soap. It makes your clothes even cleaner, especially if they are soiled or you sweat alot like me.


----------



## DuckDecoy (Jul 31, 2009)

Does it really work??


----------



## STACKUM (Jan 12, 2009)

Works great


----------

